# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  اشنایی با رشته آمار

## Parniya

هدف، تربيت افرادي است كه بتوانند:

الف. در مسائل ساده‌ي آماري براي رفع نياز مؤسسه‌هاي صنعتي، اقتصادي، اجتماعي، كشاورزي، مراكز درماني و ... به مدل‌سازي بپردازند.
ب. مفاهيم آماري را درك کنند و به تجزيه و تحليل اطلاعات بپردازند.
ج. با تحليل اطلاعات، به برنامه‌ريزي صحيح و علمي بپردازند.
د. از بسته‌هاي آماري رايانه‌اي براي توصيف داده‌ها و انجام استنباط آماري استفاده كنند.
علم  آمار به زبان ساده، پيش‌گويي بر اساس عددها و رقم‌هاست. به عبارت ديگر، يك  آماردان مي‌تواند بر اساس مجموعه‌ي اطلاعات عددي و بر مبناي مدل‌هاي رياضي  و مدل‌هاي نظريه‌ي احتمال، پيش‌گويي كند؛ يعني به کمک اطلاعات گذشته،  نحوه‌ي رفتار يك فرايند را پيش‌بيني كند. از همين رو مي‌توان گفت كه علم  آمار، نتيجه‌گيري از جزئيات يا رسيدن از جزء به كل است.

فرصت‌هاي شغلي

تقريباً  تمام مراكز دولتي و خصوصي براي انجام برنامه‌ريزي و ارائه‌ي گزارش  فعاليت‌هاي خود نيازمند تهيه‌ي اطلاعات صحيح و به‌كارگيري تجزيه و تحليل  آن‌ها هستند. از اين رو، بيش‌تر اداره‌ها و نهادهاي دولتي، به خصوص وزارت  برنامه و بودجه، مراكز آمار ايران، بانك‌ها، وزارت آموزش و پرورش، مراكز  تحقيقاتي، مراكز بيمه و ساير مؤسسه‌هاي دولتي و خصوصي، از مراكز عمده‌ي جذب  كارشناسان اين رشته‌اند.
البته گمنام بودن علم آمار و كاربردهاي آن در  جامعه، مانع جذب فارغ‌التحصيلان رشته‌ي آمار نشده است بلكه به گفته‌ي  بسياري از استادان و دانشجويان اين رشته، فارغ‌التحصيلان آمار، كم‌تر با  مشكل بي‌كاري روبه‌رو مي‌شوند. 
بيش‌تر سازمان‌هاي دولتي از آمار براي  ارائه‌ي عددهايي استفاده مي‌كنند كه مربوط به فعاليت‌هاي واحدهاي‌شان  مي‌شود و چون اين كار را چندان تخصصي نمي‌دانند به جاي به‌كارگيري  كارشناسان آمار، از افرادي بهره مي‌برند كه آشنايي مختصري با اين علم  دارند؛ در حالي كه بيش‌تر برنامه‌ريزي‌هاي زيربنايي كشور را مي‌توان با  استفاده از روش‌هاي پيشرفته‌ي آماري انجام داد.

توانمندي‌ها و ويژگي‌هاي لازم

قوي  بودن در علم رياضي براي موفقيت در رشته‌ي آمار، امري ضروري است؛ زيرا  مباحثي كه در علم آمار مطرح مي‌شود، با رياضيات ارتباطي تنگاتنگ دارد و  قدرت درك علمي مسائل آماري و تجزيه و تحليل احتمالي مطالب نيز ضروري است.
علاوه  بر دانشجويان، استادان رشته‌ي آمار نيز معتقدند كه دانشجويان اين رشته  بايد در درس رياضي قوي باشند و حتي در يك نظرخواهي از استادان رشته‌ي آمار  دانشگاه‌هاي مختلف كشور، بيش‌تر آن‌ها به اهميت بسيار علم رياضي در آمار  اشاره كرده‌اند.
هم‌چنين علاقه به رشته‌ي آمار، قدرت تجزيه و تحليل خوب،  صبر و حوصله، پشتكار و تلاش، آشنايي با كامپيوتر و علاقه به تحقيق و پژوهش  براي دانشجويان اين رشته ضروري است.

وضعيت ادامه‌ي تحصيل در مقاطع بالاتر

اين  رشته در ايران تا مقطع دكترا تدريس مي‌شود. گرايش‌هاي مختلف رشته‌ي آمار  در مقطع كارشناسي ارشد شامل آمار رياضي، آمار حياتي، آمار بيمه، آمار و  كاربرد آن در اقتصاد و علوم اجتماعي و در مقطع دكترا شامل آمار رياضي و  آمار حياتي است.
رشته‌ي مشابه و نزديك به اين رشته، رشته‌ي رياضي است كه تا حدودي با اين رشته نزديكي دارد.
بيش‌تر  فارغ‌التحصيلان رشته‌ي آمار در محيط كار، از تخصص‌هاي خود، كه در دوران  تحصيل فراگرفته‌اند، بهره نمي‌برند؛ زيرا هنوز از آمار به عنوان يك ابزار  قوي در تجزيه و تحليل اطلاعات استفاده نمي‌شود. 



منبع:کانون

----------


## Parniya

*****************
منبع :کانون

----------


## زکیه

سلام از دانشجویان رشته امار کسی هست که بتونه به من کمک کنه مخصوصا امار فردوسی میخوام بدونم سطح دشواریش چه قدره  چه قدر باید تلاش کنه خود دانشجو

----------

